

Ask HN: Why can't you collapse comments?  - polynomial

I find the ability to collapse comment threading (ala Reddit) an incredibly useful way to navigate through topics &#38; sub-discussions.<p>Is there a reason this is (still) not implemented on HN yet?
======
showerst
Here's a bookmarklet: [https://github.com/niyazpk/Collapsible-comments-for-
Hacker-N...](https://github.com/niyazpk/Collapsible-comments-for-Hacker-News)

------
Toph
Someone asked this earlier today and I responded here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4187539>

